# My Metabolic Pump - MRM journal



## instant (Apr 13, 2004)

I will start the full journal as soon as I get the product my premeasurements are as follows.

Age: 20
Weight: 143
Height: 5'7
%bf:  7.6

arms ??? 14 chest ??? 41.5 waist ??? 31 quad ??? 21.5 calf - 14 (inches)


----------



## instant (Apr 13, 2004)

very soon I will be posting my diet as well as current supplements.


----------



## topolo (Apr 13, 2004)

lame


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice to see another 20 year old.  

Measurements look pretty solid bro. What kind of training and diet regimen are you going to be following?


----------



## instant (Apr 14, 2004)

4 day split 
--------------
Chest/tris.
Legs and abs
Back and Shoulders
bis. abs - small amount of cardio

with 5 days of training a week and 2 rest days

diet is 3750 in cals - 6 meals a day.  I'll try to get more of my info up as soon as I can got a lot of stuff going on but I should be starting the MRM MP by the end of this week.


----------



## instant (Apr 17, 2004)

Sat. 

Chest.
---------

Flat bench- 10x155 8x175 6x185 4x200 3x210
dumbells - 50x10 55x8 60x6 65x5
incline dumbells - 50x6 55x5 60 x4
hammerstrength - 10x205 8x230 6x250
dips - 3 sets of 10


----------



## instant (Apr 18, 2004)

Sunday.

Rest
-----------------


----------



## instant (Apr 19, 2004)

alright while I got some time I forgot some info that should be in the original post.

I am currently taking ON 100% after workout and MRM Meta Meal as a mrp during day if needed.  At night I take ZMA and Glucosamine/Chondroitin.

Metabolic Pump is my only creatine supplement at the moment.  I just got done with a container of Swole V2 and have previously used V12 and regular monohydrate.


----------



## instant (Apr 19, 2004)

Today is my 4th day on the product - I like the taste and it seems to mix very well.  I have been very happy with MRM products in the past and this one seems like it has a lot of potential.  

Interested to see how I feel for legs today.


----------



## instant (Apr 20, 2004)

Monday
-------

Squats 8x225 6x245 6x265 4x275
calf machine 10x115 10x130 8x145 8x155
seated leg curls 10x115 8x130 6x145
leg extensions 8x130 6x145 6x150
half mile run

then massive abs


----------



## instant (Apr 23, 2004)

wow my tuesday and wednesday I thought I posted - very lame...I'll have to go back and look at my log.


----------



## instant (Apr 24, 2004)

Tuesday.
------------------
Back and Shoulders - (very tired) and very packed gym not my usal routine

seated row machine - 10x80 8x100 8x105 6x115
shoulder press - 10x115 10x130 8x145 7x160 5x170
lateral raise machine - 75x10 80x8 100x7 105x6
shurgs (machine) - 10x225 10x250 8x275
seated dumbell press - 45x8 50x8 55x6
pull-ups- 3 sets of 8 (wide grip)

like I said not my usual workout but I had to work with what I had in the gym.


----------



## instant (Apr 24, 2004)

Wednesday
-----------
bi's

EzBar HammerGrip. (think the bar is 25pounds)- 70x12 80x8 90x5
preacher curl bench - 65x10 75x8 80x6
21's - 3 sets with 50 pound ezbar
negatives - 90x3 90x3 90x3
bi-pullups - 3 sets of 8

abs


----------



## instant (Apr 24, 2004)

Thursday = rest


----------



## instant (Apr 24, 2004)

Friday
--------

Flat bench- 10x155 8x175 6x185 3x200 2x210 (slightly down)
dumbells - 50x10 55x8 60x5 65x4 (same)
incline dumbells - 50x6 55x4 60 x3
hammerstrength - 10x205 8x230 6x250
dips - 3 sets of 10

not sure why but I seemed a little weak today - probably just the end of the week.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Apr 25, 2004)

For a log of a product, you are giving very little detail as to what you feel on the product.  A log should look something like this: http://forums.bulknutrition.com/?showtopic=1550


----------



## instant (Apr 26, 2004)

got ya - I'll try to get goals and stuff up as well as the feeling for the product on a daily bases.


----------



## instant (Apr 26, 2004)

Sat.
------------
Squats 8x225 6x245 6x265 5x275
calf machine 10x115 10x130 8x145 8x155
seated leg curls 10x115 8x130 6x145
leg extensions 8x130 6x145 6x150
half mile jog

abs abs abs

As for the product I am still taking it twice a day one mid day with a meal and the other after workout.  I seem to feel the best pump when I do bis and tris but a noticable difference with legs as well.  However, I have really yet to feel a strength kick in on this product yet - my lifts are pretty much the same but I do feel a little faster recovery (creatine) as I am use to with a good creatine product.


----------



## instant (Apr 26, 2004)

Sunday off.


----------



## instant (Apr 29, 2004)

Monday.
----------
I ended up using this routine again because of a crowded gym and it seem to do alright last time I tried it.


seated row machine - 10x80 8x100 8x105 7x115
shoulder press - 10x115 10x130 8x145 7x160 6x170
lateral raise machine - 75x10 80x8 100x7 105x5
shurgs (machine) - 10x225 10x250 20x275
seated dumbell press - 45x8 50x8 55x6
pull-ups- 3 sets of 8 (wide grip)


I feel alot more effect of the product now - however I am about 3/4 through this tub.  The thing that interest me the most is I don't feel massive pumps in the gym but after the pump is huge.


----------



## instant (Apr 29, 2004)

Tuesday
-----------
bi's

EzBar HammerGrip. (think the bar is 25pounds)- 70x12 80x8 90x5
preacher curl bench - 65x10 75x8 80x6
21's - 3 sets with 50 pound ezbar
negatives - 90x3 90x3 90x3
bi-pullups - 3 sets of 8

tris-
dips 3 sets of 10
cable pull down - 8x75 8x80 6x85
skull crushers - 10x60 8x70 8x70
dumbell lift - 60 pound 3 sets of 8

abs


I couldn't seem to pull out any more reps on this workout - I think it is about time I change my arm day around.  

Like I mentioned earlier product seems to have very little effects on my normal pumps in the gym but afterwards incredible pump.


----------



## instant (Apr 29, 2004)

Wedneday
---------------
rest.


----------



## instant (May 11, 2004)

I've been without internet for almost a week and half now - that is the reason my journal has not been updated.

I finished the tub I had a couple of days ago and I have some final thoughts:

Basically the after workout pumps for me were great and long lasting - however I felt no increase in strength or stamina in the gym.  In comparison to other products I think Swole and V12 gave me better in gym pumps as well as strength results than MPump.  I think I fall in the creatine non-responder realm and this product uses creatine monohydrate.

Taste and consistancy of the product were great, I believe that MRM makes a great product and I think for people who are thinking about adding an no2 product along with their creatine - this product might do the trick for you.


----------

